# About buying a PC to run FreeBSD 10



## beSD (May 14, 2014)

Hi!.

I was thinking about buying a PC to run FreeBSD 10, I saw this computer:

http://www.amazon.com/M51AC-US002S-...B00D440T3C/ref=psdc2_t2_B00D440SYW_B00D440T3C
http://www.asus.com/Desktops/M51AC/specifications/

or this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-VM60-G072R-ASUS-Desktop/dp/B00J2FA7TS/ref=psdc2_t1_B00J2DXUWQ_B00J2FA7TS
http://www.asus.com/ASUS_VivoPC/VivoPC_VM60/specifications/

Would all their hardware will work with FreeBSD?(audio,graphic card, etc.) or maybe you have better recommendations?  

Thanks in advance!.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 14, 2014)

beSD said:
			
		

> I was thinking about buying a PC to run FreeBSD 10, I saw this computer:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/M51AC-US002S-...B00D440T3C/ref=psdc2_t2_B00D440SYW_B00D440T3C
> http://www.asus.com/Desktops/M51AC/specifications/
> ...


If you aren't planning on dual booting FreeBSD and Windows, you might want to try getting a system without a Windows license included. Otherwise you're paying for something you won't use and can't legally resell separately from the system it came with.

Almost all relatively modern systems will at least boot from the FreeBSD CD / DVD / Memory stick and install and boot normally thereafter. The most common "It won't boot" sticking point these days seems to be caused by the UEFI firmware (the BIOS replacement) in some systems. Setup options may need to be changed to allow unsigned code, for example. This isn't a FreeBSD issue, per se - Linux folks run into the same thing.

The next most common problems seem to be video cards (all should have basic character console support but accelerated X, etc. varies by card) and WiFi / networking chipsets.

I'm sorry I can't be more specific about your particular hardware - perhaps someone else has some answers for you.


----------



## CurlyTheStooge (May 14, 2014)

I don't think video cards integrated with Intel Haswell(the first one) is still supported in FreeBSD 10. See:-
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

Regards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 14, 2014)

I don't know what you mean by "video cards integrated with Intel Haswell". Do you mean onboard graphics like HD4000? My system has HD4000, FreeBSD10 but the previous version of the Intel CPU (just woke up and can't think of it) and it works just fine.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I don't know what you mean by "video cards integrated with Intel Haswell". Do you mean onboard graphics like HD4000?


Something like that. I'm not sure what Intel calls it but it's the integrated graphics that comes with Intel Core processors based on the Haswell micro-architecture (the latest Core i3/i5/i7 models). According to Wikipedia those are HD4200, HD4400, etc. If I remember correctly HD4000 is the integrated graphics of the Ivy Bridge micro-architecture and should work.


----------

